# Piccys of Bear 7WO puppy



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

here are some pics of my 7 week old BC cross. well they think he isa cross

he's a recue puppy, as you can see all he does his sleep and play


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww he so cute, so pleased he has a happy ever after home & hope you have years of fun together


----------



## dalpup (Mar 9, 2010)

he is a doll!!!! totally suits his name too, how cute


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

good name! and what a cutie!


----------



## jaguarr (May 19, 2010)

Hello,

He looks really very cute and he is very good according to his age.nice pics man.his name is also suite well

thanks!!

_______________
photos on canvas


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

he came with his name...... as he's the biggest and last one born of his litter!!!

he's now 11lb was 8 on friday apparently, but these are on diff scales

still my baby thou


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi very cute puppy :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's a cutie pie congrats on your new family member


----------



## Arlani (May 9, 2010)

Oh my, supercute!! :001_wub:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous little pupster!! :thumbup: :001_wub:


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

and here is a quick update on him pic wise


he is now 10 weeks and had his 2nd jab today, now weight 7.8kg!! one heck of a big lad.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

awww hes gorgeous comparing him to my maisie she is ten months and only weighs 12.20kg shes very small for a bc people think she is a cross not so sure shes pure bred shes tiny


----------

